# ERAC - April Club Meeting



## Connie_F (Jun 25, 2007)

On Thursday, 7th April, start 8pm at

David Smith Memorial Hall & Field Charity
Broomfield Community Centre
158 Main Road
Broomfield
Chelmsford CM1 7AH (behind the Angel Pub)

Our Speaker for this month will be
Paula Ewart,
giving a talk on
*Non-invasive Reptile Treatment*

I hope to see you there
Connie


----------



## Connie_F (Jun 25, 2007)

It's tonight guys :2thumb:


----------



## Khanidge (Jul 25, 2008)

I'll be there and looking forward to it.....


----------



## Connie_F (Jun 25, 2007)

A huge thank you to Paula for giving an excellent and very interesting talk :notworthy:. I certainly learnt a thing or two (Powerade is on my shopping list!). 

It was also great to see a few new faces :2thumb:

See you all on Sunday


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Connie_F said:


> A huge thank you to Paula for giving an excellent and very interesting talk :notworthy:. I certainly learnt a thing or two (Powerade is on my shopping list!).
> 
> It was also great to see a few new faces :2thumb:
> 
> See you all on Sunday


Hi Connie  
Aww thankyou your more than welcome and I'm glad you found it useful  :2thumb:
P x


----------

